# What decade?



## CPAjeff (Dec 20, 2014)

Since life is kind of boring right now, if you could, which decade would you go back to? Heck, even what century?

For some it might be the decade they were the most happy, for others, like me, it would be a time in the far distant past that is only found in the history books.

I'll start - 

I would love to see the vast herds of bison and wild sheep prior to the settlers coming West. I'm thinking somewhere in the 14th or 15th century would be pretty neat to experience.


----------



## caddis8 (Sep 10, 2007)

CPAjeff said:


> Since life is kind of boring right now, if you could, which decade would you go back to? Heck, even what century?
> 
> For some it might be the decade they were the most happy, for others, like me, it would be a time in the far distant past that is only found in the history books.
> 
> ...


Only if I could have my modern conveniences. I'm a wimp!

However, I would love to see in the /1600's/1700's/early 1800's where things were pristine west of the Missouri. That includes the following:

Elk on the plains and mountains. 
Mule Deer- I have to think there were some giants.
Cache Valley prior to settlements and seeing what it looked like and what critters were around and where they were. 
The cutthroats in Utah Lake. 
The cutthroats in Pyramid Lake.
Bear Lake Cutthroats. (My Great uncle still holds the Idaho State Cuttroat record from Bear Lake)
Alaska and the amount of salmon that would run. 
Northeast and the salmon runs. 
As mentioned, the millions of bison. 
Fish in the rivers- where they the same size as now? 
Several of the lakes we love to fish wouldn't be there. I would wonder if the trout abundance wouldn't be what it is because of the habitat creation we've done. Fish weren't planted then, so it would be whitefish and cutthroats through most of the intermountain west. 
Atlantic Salmon runs into England/Labradore/Iceland

However, I would not like to see and feel how hard winter would be without the equipment we have. I would not like to experience the plagues or sicknesses without medicine. I certainly would not love to have to cross the Atlantic in a boat. 9 hours is long enough for me.

I think I would love to see pictures more than actually be there.


----------



## Fowlmouth (Oct 4, 2008)

I would go back to the 90's, just so I could have my mullet back.:smile:


----------



## Critter (Mar 20, 2010)

While seeing all the animals and or being able to hunt them you would also consider the primitive weapons that you would be using along with not being very successful. That along with that person who was 40 was a old man if he was alive. Simple ailments that we no longer worry about were a death sentence if you came down with it. Along with having to work from sunup to sundown seven days a week just to hope to survive the coming winter.

For me it would be great to see the hurds of animals that were out there before we shot most of them but I personally would take the 1960's or 1970's again

Sent from my SM-J737V using Tapatalk


----------



## Dunkem (May 8, 2012)

1950--1970.


----------



## shaner (Nov 30, 2007)

Would love to have been a teenager in the 60’s.
Big cubic inch motors, girls easily swooned by muscle cars, and pheasants everywhere!


----------



## Vanilla (Dec 11, 2009)

I'm going to be that guy, but I think we're living in the glory days right now. 

I get it. There were time frames where some hunting was better. There were time frames where some fishing was better. There were simpler times. There were less crowded times. 

But when you factor in all the benefits of today, along with all the incredible opportunities to go and see the world (aside from the current quarantine...), I don't think there has been a better time to be on the earth. 

Stick me right where I am and I'll be happy. Unless I could go back in time and get direct ancestors to homestead very large tracts of lands in the mountains of Utah. I'd go back and get them to do that and pass them along to me today, and I'd come right back to current times to enjoy them! :mrgreen:


----------



## RandomElk16 (Sep 17, 2013)

shaner said:


> Would love to have been a teenager in the 60's.
> Big cubic inch motors, girls easily swooned by muscle cars, and pheasants everywhere!


Same.. except I will say in the 70s but same reasons above lol.


----------



## Critter (Mar 20, 2010)

Vanilla said:


> Stick me right where I am and I'll be happy. Unless I could go back in time and get direct ancestors to homestead very large tracts of lands in the mountains of Utah. I'd go back and get them to do that and pass them along to me today, and I'd come right back to current times to enjoy them! :mrgreen:


Actually it would be fun to go back to the 70's and find a kid named Bill Gates and become his best friend and give him a thousand bucks to help him get his dream off of the ground floor

Sent from my SM-J737V using Tapatalk


----------



## BPturkeys (Sep 13, 2007)

If you can't take "today" back with you, you aren't really going back. So I am going with the old adage..."oh, if I only knew then what I know now".
I'll take about anyplace or time as long as I am somewhere around 12 yrs old.


----------



## CPAjeff (Dec 20, 2014)

Vanilla said:


> I'm going to be that guy, but I think we're living in the glory days right now.
> 
> I get it. There were time frames where some hunting was better. There were time frames where some fishing was better. There were simpler times. There were less crowded times.
> 
> ...


There always has to be 'that guy' . . . 

I completely agree with you - the current time is such a great time to be alive!


----------



## RandomElk16 (Sep 17, 2013)

Vanilla said:


> I'm going to be that guy, but I think we're living in the glory days right now.
> 
> I get it. There were time frames where some hunting was better. There were time frames where some fishing was better. There were simpler times. There were less crowded times.
> 
> ...


We are in a pandemic, stuck at home, not sure we will hunt... and Vanilla picks today.

Booooooo. :mrgreen::mrgreen::mrgreen:

(P.S. I thought we had benefits like medicine, but turns out one person with a fever can end humanity so maybe not...)


----------



## middlefork (Nov 2, 2008)

I guess I've read enough books about Lewis & Clark, Fremont, Custer and Powell to appreciate how good we have it now.

If memory serve me between 1963 and 1975 there were quite a few 18 year olds who were maybe not looking to far in the future. I'm not sure that was a "golden time".

But if I could go back to being as healthy and full of vinegar as I was in the mid 80's I certainly wouldn't complain.


----------



## Vanilla (Dec 11, 2009)

There are lots of populated to somewhat populated places in Utah I’ve driven through and dreamed about what it would have looked like and been like to ride a horse through there 150 years ago. I would love to experience that! But then come back to my house with heat, AC, food, a somewhat comfortable bed and WiFi.


----------



## johnnycake (Jul 19, 2011)

Y'all are thinking small. I just want to go on a hunt for mammoths, irish elk, cave bears, and giant ground sloths. I'll happily pick up a spear and go at it. If I die, I'll die in a smushed blaze of anonymous glory.


----------



## High Desert Elk (Aug 21, 2012)

Take the toys I have today and go back the late 80's - early 90's.


----------



## 7mm Reloaded (Aug 25, 2015)

I'd like to go back a 150 years to check it out but I'd probably get bored quick like I am now being locked up. I'd probably run out of bullets and have to eat my horse and I also would want to live longer than 40. Take me back to the 80s I have unfinished business.


----------



## 3arabians (Dec 9, 2014)

BPturkeys said:


> I'll take about anyplace or time as long as I am somewhere around 12 yrs old.


Haha. I was trying to gather my thoughts on this topic and was thinking the same thing at the time. Now that I put more thought into it I was absolutely invincible (in my own mind) when I was in my late teens, early 20s.

I'll take the dances with wolves era in my late teens , early 20s.


----------



## CPAjeff (Dec 20, 2014)

7MM RELOADED said:


> Take me back to the 80s I have unfinished business.


Do tell! Is this like Uncle Rico unfinished business?


----------



## CPAjeff (Dec 20, 2014)

The more I think about it, the more things I’d love to see. The time period surrounding the early colonies, Revolution, Lewis and Clark, etc. would have been amazing to see. I would’ve liked to cross the plains with the pioneers and arrive in the Salt Lake Valley on July 24th. It would also be amazing to live in a time with no fences outlining property boundaries.


----------



## 2full (Apr 8, 2010)

I'd go back to the 70's. 
High school, and college .....

My 68 Firebird 
My 70 Challenger 
My 72 with a LT-1 350
IT 400 Yamaha dirt bike. 
My 77 Chevrolet pick up I special ordered. 
My street bike 

Most important:
Met and married my wife. (Which probably saved me from jail......)

And my SHAG haircut. Much better than a mullet ;-)


----------



## shaner (Nov 30, 2007)

CPAjeff said:


> 7MM RELOADED said:
> 
> 
> > Take me back to the 80s I have unfinished business.
> ...


More like •What is her name?".


----------



## Lone_Hunter (Oct 25, 2017)

If I could rewrite my lifes book however I pleased, then I wish I could have gotten out of the military as a combat engineer in 1980 instead of the late 90s. Then I would take all the construction skills that I learned, and go homestead in Alaska before they shut the gate on that in 86. Had that been the case, I'd be 63 right now, I'd be well established, well accomplished, and far removed from city life, politics, and pandemic's.


----------



## bowgy (Oct 10, 2007)

The 70's was a fun time.

My wife was my girlfriend, running around in my 71 Charger Super Bee, gas was 40 cents a gallon, not a lot of cares in the world, just living day to day, could buy 2 deer tags over the counter, one for archery and one for rifle.

Oh yeah, I was not fat and old either.


----------



## rtockstein (Mar 17, 2019)

Maybe I missed it somewhere, but I CAN'T BELIEVE no one has mentioned wanting to go back 1000 years to see exactly how the Anasazi (or whoever they were) lived in the southern part of our state. I'm not an anthropology buff, but the things left behind by these people amaze me. That's the first place I'd like to go... live in a cliff dwelling with some Anasazi or Fremont for a few weeks, eat their food and see how they hunted. While everyone is bored at home, think about reading the book "House of Rain" by Craig Childs. 

The other place I'd go is the early 18th century and try my hand at surviving as a mountain man. I just read "The Big Sky" by A.B. Guthrie Jr. This is probably the best novel I've ever read and would be enjoyed by anyone into hunting, the old mountain west, or the mountain man lifestyle.


----------



## 2full (Apr 8, 2010)

I would like go back in time to SEE what life was like and get some good experiences. Would be very interesting to be able to jump around to different eras and meet some people. 
BUT, I would want to be able to come back to the era that i have chosen in my own little mind.


----------



## Vanilla (Dec 11, 2009)

Just to be clear, I read the question not so much of what would you go see if you had a time machine, but when would you go live. 

If we’re talking just what era to go visit and see. Man, how much time ya got?!?!?


----------



## CrayDad (Feb 20, 2020)

Almost all of the Marvel movies are suggesting the 80's...


----------



## rtockstein (Mar 17, 2019)

Vanilla said:


> Just to be clear, I read the question not so much of what would you go see if you had a time machine, but when would you go live.
> 
> If we're talking just what era to go visit and see. Man, how much time ya got?!?!?


I did somewhat misread the question. I sure as hell wouldn't want to live as the Anasazi did!! &#128514; Probably not even a mountain man. They had it rough.

I'd go back to 2010 to live.


----------



## johnnycake (Jul 19, 2011)

Like I said, if I die, I'll die in a smushed blaze of anonymous glory.

Worth. It.


----------



## Vanilla (Dec 11, 2009)

johnnycake said:


> Like I said, if I die, I'll die in a smushed blaze of anonymous glory.
> 
> Worth. It.


You talk tough now. Give yourself a week without a bidet spritz and you'd be curled up in the fetal prostitution sucking your thumb!


----------



## 2full (Apr 8, 2010)

Fetal prostitution . ........I don't know that one. :grin:

Got to love that wonderful spell check.


----------



## johnnycake (Jul 19, 2011)

What can I say, Vanillabean? I've got that wooly ivory fever something fierce. Besides, it ain't too hard to figure out how to get some splashy splashy. 

Now whether I'd have to resort to sucking pre-nascent thumbs in the world's oldest profession, well, that just might be the icing on the cake. It would be 10020 BC after all.


----------



## Vanilla (Dec 11, 2009)

I really need to quit using my phone to post on this forum. I deserve everything I get when I do so...


----------



## Critter (Mar 20, 2010)

Vanilla said:


> I really need to quit using my phone to post on this forum. I deserve everything I get when I do so...


I have found that when using a phone to post on any forum that you need to proof read your post before posting it....


----------



## taxidermist (Sep 11, 2007)

If your looking in the past, how can you be successful in the present or future?? Learn from the past, and apply that to YOUR future. 


But if I could go back in time, I'd go back to the signing of the declaration to see what it was really like when a politicians desire was actually for the people, not for yourself.


----------



## Vanilla (Dec 11, 2009)

taxidermist said:


> But if I could go back in time, I'd go back to the signing of the declaration to see what it was really like when a politicians desire was actually for the people, not for yourself.


Oy. I'm not sure that's ever been the case. My 5th great uncle (I think I got the number right...) was William Maclay, one of the first two original senators for Pennsylvania. He also kept a diary that is one of the only published accounts of that first congress, since the senate was not open to the public back then. I have skimmed through some what is now published as "The Journal of William Maclay."

Regardless, I'd love to have watched those events unfold. 4 years ago I did a tour of Constitution Hall in Philly. I hung back and as our group walked out I got about 30 seconds standing in the room where the Declaration of Independence was signed by myself It was a truly sacred moment that I'll never forget. The magnitude of what they did was impressed upon me. I'll be forever grateful for those deeply flawed men and what they did to start this great nation.


----------



## BPturkeys (Sep 13, 2007)

Vanilla said:


> Oy. ... I'll be forever grateful for those deeply flawed men and what they did to start this great nation.


I understand that these were just men, not Gods, etc, that wrote the constitution, but perhaps you could help me to understand your statement "deeply flawed"...or was this just your i-phone talking again?


----------



## Bax* (Dec 14, 2008)

I’d love to see 1840’s America. The people of that time really impressed me with their adventurous spirits. Moving West for various reasons all while battling the elements, sickness & disease, other people, and more. 

Their lives sounded so profoundly hard yet they were industrious and determined. 

It would also be amazing to see the height of civilization in Central America pre-conquistador


----------



## Vanilla (Dec 11, 2009)

BPturkeys said:


> I understand that these were just men, not Gods, etc, that wrote the constitution, but perhaps you could help me to understand your statement "deeply flawed"...or was this just your i-phone talking again?


Nope, that was intentional. If you go study the founding fathers you will know that like all of us, and even more so than many of us in some cases, they were very flawed men.


----------



## derekp1999 (Nov 17, 2011)

I'd go back to when I could buy Apple, IBM, Microsoft, Google, and Amazon stock at the ground floor... then sit back and wait.


----------



## CPAjeff (Dec 20, 2014)

derekp1999 said:


> I'd go back to when I could buy Apple, IBM, Microsoft, Google, and Amazon stock at the ground floor... then sit back and wait.


Very true!


----------



## Vanilla (Dec 11, 2009)

I'd go buy 500 bitcoins in the beginning, and would have sold them for almost $20,000 per at the peak. 

I feel like I'm in a "Back to the Future" trilogy right now...


----------



## CPAjeff (Dec 20, 2014)

I would go back to the day after a $500 million lottery hit and find out the winning numbers. Then, I'd go back to the day before the lottery drop date and make a nice relaxing drive to Evanston and buy my first lottery ticket with those winning numbers. However, before then I would establish Wyoming residency to avoid paying state income taxes on the lottery.

With the money, I'd buy a big ranch and never leave it (well except for hunting adventures).

This thread started with nostalgic or historical time periods and slowly morphed into sheer greed!!!


----------



## Critter (Mar 20, 2010)

CPAjeff said:


> With the money, I'd buy a big ranch and never leave it (well except for hunting adventures).


A ranch was sold a couple of years ago here in Colorado that you could of done just that, and you didn't have to leave it for the hunting adventures.

It was large enough that it had something like 3 20,000+ sq foot home on it along with a number of fishing ponds and streams. It had elk, mule deer, and whitetails on the property along with all the predators that come with them.

If I remember right it sold for around 320 million which was 80 million under the asking price.

At the same time one of the lotteries was up close to 500 million and I was crossing my fingers..


----------



## johnnycake (Jul 19, 2011)

John Hendricks (Discovery Channel founder) is selling his ranch in Gateway, CO. 8,700 acres, with all sorts of goodies included. Goes right up to the UT border. Incredible elk, deer, bear, cougar, turkey, and grouse hunting. 

If I had an extra $279M laying around....


----------



## derekp1999 (Nov 17, 2011)

If I had $11 mil laying around I'd snatch up this one... nice and close by... easy to draw deer tags... general any bull elk... private lands cow elk... turkey... grouse galore...
https://www.a5realestate.com/Kingfisher-Ranch


----------



## Critter (Mar 20, 2010)

johnnycake said:


> John Hendricks (Discovery Channel founder) is selling his ranch in Gateway, CO. 8,700 acres, with all sorts of goodies included. Goes right up to the UT border. Incredible elk, deer, bear, cougar, turkey, and grouse hunting.
> 
> If I had an extra $279M laying around....


You could float that loan quite easily with your bidet business..


----------



## CPAjeff (Dec 20, 2014)

Critter said:


> A ranch was sold a couple of years ago here in Colorado that you could of done just that, and you didn't have to leave it for the hunting adventures.
> 
> It was large enough that it had something like 3 20,000+ sq foot home on it along with a number of fishing ponds and streams. It had elk, mule deer, and whitetails on the property along with all the predators that come with them.
> 
> ...


Yeah, but Critter that's in Colorado (aka the next California). Who would want to live there??? 

If I remember correctly, another big name Colorado ranch (Cielo Vista or something similar) sold a few years ago - a lot of the Primos videos were filled on that ranch. I would've bought it, but the asking price was just a little out of my budget!


----------



## Critter (Mar 20, 2010)

I'm sure that if you had the purchase price you would not worry too much about the new California that is now Colorado. 

At least I would like to try....


----------



## Vanilla (Dec 11, 2009)

Getting you guys away from your greed for one second, if that is even possible (I'm joking...settle down!), I really like what taxidermist was saying about going back to witnessing the signing of the Declaration of Independence. 

Watching certain events unfold live, rather than reading about them, would be awesome. I need a Bill and Ted's type time machine and I'd be set! There are a whole lot of things I'd like to go witness, and time periods I'd just like to visit to observe for a short amount of time, and then come back to the comforts of our current day...yes, even with the corona! 

About AD32 in the middle east would be a very interesting time period to go and observe. When man discovered fire. The Gettysburg Address. JFK assassination (I'd be looking on the grassy knoll...) Signing the Declaration. 

There are many. Literally thousands upon thousands of instances that would be just awesome to go watch.


----------



## CPAjeff (Dec 20, 2014)

derekp1999 said:


> If I had $11 mil laying around I'd snatch up this one... nice and close by... easy to draw deer tags... general any bull elk... private lands cow elk... turkey... grouse galore...
> https://www.a5realestate.com/Kingfisher-Ranch


That would be a pretty sweet place!


----------



## johnnycake (Jul 19, 2011)

If it ain't to go chasing after something that is a riot to kill and put the trophy shots up on the 'gram...what's the point? People being people peopling is the last thing I would care to go back and see if I could time travel.


----------



## taxidermist (Sep 11, 2007)

Vanilla said:


> Nope, that was intentional. If you go study the founding fathers you will know that like all of us, and even more so than many of us in some cases, they were very flawed men.


Show me a man that isn't flawed, and I'll show you a million dollar gold nugget.


----------



## wyogoob (Sep 7, 2007)

Any time before the internet is good with me.


----------



## johnnycake (Jul 19, 2011)

wyogoob said:


> Any time before the internet is good with me.


Or maybe any time before scopes?


----------



## Critter (Mar 20, 2010)

johnnycake said:


> Or maybe any time before scopes?


This would put you back into the 1830's and earlier...


----------



## Vanilla (Dec 11, 2009)

He wants to go to 100,000 BC. The 1830s is nothing.


----------

